

Rails Guides are also available for the kindle - arunagarwal
http://edgeguides.rubyonrails.org/

======
arunagarwal
Here is the download URL
[http://edgeguides.rubyonrails.org/kindle/ruby_on_rails_guide...](http://edgeguides.rubyonrails.org/kindle/ruby_on_rails_guides_b417d3d.mobi)

